# KC Lunch Herf



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Any one up for lunch and cigar in Kansas City next weekend? I was thinkng Sat,14th at around 10:30 or 11:00 Downtown at Harrys Country Club down by River Market. Any intrest???



Joel


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I may be able to make it, no promises yet though:ss


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Come on, Come on.....LOL. We hope you can make it!!!


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

The inlaws are visiting next weekend. _*I WISH I COULD BE WITH YOU*_ - but can't make it this time around! Sorry to me - the loss is mine!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pistol said:


> I may be able to make it, no promises yet though:ss


:tpd:

plus, you'll have to add directions to where Harry's is, and what is "river market"?


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> :tpd:
> 
> plus, you'll have to add directions to where Harry's is, and what is "river market"?


It's downtown old man. It's where the cool kids hang out, you know, people with hair... Allan, dude, cigars or in-laws?? Doug, are you coming bro?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

which downtown? where downtown? KC is a big fuggin place...
has anyone herfed there before? is the food decent? parking? atmosphere? 
info, please. like, do they have a link?


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> which downtown? where downtown? KC is a big fuggin place...
> has anyone herfed there before? is the food decent? parking? atmosphere?
> info, please. like, do they have a link?


Downtown KC is a little fuggin place there baldy... Do a google SEARCH on the rivermarket in KC. You'd be amazed at what you might find. Damned newbie, can't search, wants everything spoon fed...:r


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up! I can be there @10:30, but am planning to run to Topeka early afternoon...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I think I can make this, guys .... will see what I can do.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I might be able to make it... depends on how things go this week. I was in a car accident last week, and the car may be a total loss. If that is the case, I may be car shopping all day on Saturday. Hopefully, we can find a good deal during the week and I can have my weekend free for fun stuff.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

IHT said:


> which downtown? where downtown? KC is a big fuggin place...
> has anyone herfed there before? is the food decent? parking? atmosphere?
> info, please. like, do they have a link?


It is just north of 35 west near main, i will post a map. We have herfed there before. Nice patio, they do have a humidor. Good food, (good cuban sandwiches) alright drink selection. Looks like the weather should be nice so we can use the patio.

Any more questions Greg???? LOL

Joel

Map.....

http://yellowpages.superpages.com/m...e&city=Kansas+City&state=MO&zip=64106&spad=no

BTW .... No webpage.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Warren and Doug- can't wait to see you again! Jon- good luck on the car hunt, hope to see you there! Joel, thanks for putting this together, I'll 99% be there.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Can't wait to see everyone there !!!! .... I may have to bail early-afternoon, depending on what comes up this week, as I may have a commitment later that day, but I will certainly be there for lunch & for a stogie or two.

Thanks, Joel for getting this together & for the heads up !!

Hey Jon .... I hope you are ok, brother .... good luck with the car hunt & hope to see ya if you can make it.

Doug


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cigar_joel said:


> Any more questions Greg???? LOL


nope, not yet. 
just want to make sure i know what i'm getting into. 
seriously, i had no clue where it was/is. i'll print off that map and see if i can make it, depends on my wifes plans/work schedule and son.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> nope, not yet.
> just want to make sure i know what i'm getting into.
> seriously, i had no clue where it was/is. i'll print off that map and see if i can make it, depends on my wifes plans/work schedule and son.


Hope you can make it, Greg !! ..... dunno if I can spot the zeppelins without ya .... ok ok ... I think I'd manage that task, anyway, but I'd still love to see ya make it !! 

As for the River Market ... here's some info on the area, itself. It's no longer referred to as the "River Quay", probably as an attempt by Kansas City to distance it'self from the area's history, but this is a good read here .... (*clickamundo*)


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

JHawk said:


> I might be able to make it... depends on how things go this week. I was in a car accident last week, and the car may be a total loss. If that is the case, I may be car shopping all day on Saturday. Hopefully, we can find a good deal during the week and I can have my weekend free for fun stuff.


Sorry to hear about your accident, that sucks. If you do get a new car, bring it by so i can break it in for you with a nice cigar. Who needs new car smell.

Joel


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, it looks like I have a new vehicle -- although we haven't signed all the paperwork yet. We were actually planning to trade in my wife's SUV and get a new truck/SUV for me (before the accident). So we have done that and it looks like we also have a new car for my wife to drive as well. IF all gets taken care off -- I SHOULD be able to talk her in to at least letting me stop by the HERF for a while!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

good to hear.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looking forward to this weekend. Can't wait. I got an interview today so i am going to try and schedule it for this Friday, lets hope we have something to celebrate!!!!!


Joel


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Good Luck Friday, CJ!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Oog Oog said:


> Good Luck Friday, CJ!


:tpd: Good luck, brother !


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> Looking forward to this weekend. Can't wait. I got an interview today so i am going to try and schedule it for this Friday, lets hope we have something to celebrate!!!!!
> Joel


Good Luck, Joel!!!:ss

We wanna make it to KC herf headquarters sometime....

Bob


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Thanks guys for the well wishes. They called today and i am having it at 3:30 tomorrow. I am really excited about this job. So light one up for me tomorrow!!!

Joel


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> Thanks guys for the well wishes. They called today and i am having it at 3:30 tomorrow. I am really excited about this job. So light one up for me tomorrow!!!
> 
> Joel


Good luck bro!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

cigar_joel said:


> Thanks guys for the well wishes. They called today and i am having it at 3:30 tomorrow. I am really excited about this job. So light one up for me tomorrow!!!
> 
> Joel


Good luck, Joel! :tu


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

One more thing -- does anyone mind if my wife joins us? If this is supposed to be a "guys" thing only -- not a problem!! She will understand. :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JHawk said:


> One more thing -- does anyone mind if my wife joins us? If this is supposed to be a "guys" thing only -- not a problem!! She will understand. :ss


I've got no problem with that..... the more the merrier.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

monsoon said:


> I've got no problem with that..... the more the merrier.


:tpd:


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

monsoon said:


> I've got no problem with that..... the more the merrier.


No problem man, I brought my friend Josh and my evil stepbrother Jack last time :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

pistol said:


> No problem man, I brought my friend Josh and my evil stepbrother Jack last time :r


.... and they spent 25min trying to put on that damn glass slipper.

:ss

Hey Pete .... You bringin' Josh this go'round ??


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Just a clairification, 'cuz I've never been to this joint ...

It's Harry's Country Club at 112 E. Missouri Ave.

ummmmm ...... here .....

right ???


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Just a clairification, 'cuz I've never been to this joint ...
> 
> It's Harry's Country Club at 112 E. Missouri Ave.
> 
> ...


Thats the place!!!!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

So is 11 am the official start time? See you all tomorrow!! :ss


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

JHawk said:


> So is 11 am the official start time? See you all tomorrow!! :ss


Yup!!! Lets hope for some good weather!!!

Joel


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

See you gentlemen (or reasonable facsimiles, thereof) at 11am tomorrow :ss


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Gents, I wish I could be there, but I can't. Have fun and smoke some old nasty tobac!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

pistol said:


> Gents, I wish I could be there, but I can't. Have fun and smoke some old nasty tobac!


I am bringing a stick from the 80's. LOL

Wish you could make it. Gregg, you going to be there???

Look forward to seeing everyone!!! Toi bad it won't be nice weather....Oh well,


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm gonna try, depends on the attitude of my wife. she was cool with it a couple days ago, now she gave me grief tonigh cuz she has homework... but i woudln't be there long, like leave the house at 10:15 and be back at 4pm... she feels that's the "entire day"???
i'm 90% go. not as big of a puss as pete is.... :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

pistol said:


> Gents, I wish I could be there, but I can't. Have fun and smoke some old nasty tobac!


Gunna miss ya, Pete .. maybe next time. I can only stay untill 1pm or so, myself, due to other comitments, but will be there ... rain or shine .. or ... (I can't beleive I am saying this) ... Snow.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I am planning on being there at 11. The wife only wants me to smoke " ONE SMALL" cigar, so we shall see how long I end up staying!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

It was great to see you all again today. Had a great time!!! Look forward to herfing with you all again soon!!!


Joel


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Youse that couldn't make it missed another great time. Erratum was there shortly before I arrived and CigarJoel, with BIG brother and Dad in tow arrived shortly there after, then JHawk and Mrs. JHawk, and IHT brought up the rear. Wish I could have stayed longer! Thanks for setting this up, Joel!


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Oog Oog said:


> Youse that couldn't make it missed another great time. Erratum was there shortly before I arrived and CigarJoel, with BIG brother and Dad in tow arrived shortly there after, then JHawk and Mrs. JHawk, and IHT brought up the rear. Wish I could have stayed longer! Thanks for setting this up, Joel!


Glad to do it!!! There will be many more to come!!!

Joel


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks for the cigar, joel.
nice time again, guys. no zepplin racing this time, but found out monsoon is a connaissuer of fish tacos (shaved, of course).

hangin out with you guys, i may end up being able to navigate around KC by the time i retire.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Where are the pics, guys?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Where are the pics, guys?


We will post pics when you come out to one of our herfs...LOL. I brought the camera but got drunk in a cloud of vintage smoke....mmmm.

Joel


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks for organizing the Herf Joel ... had a blast as usual ... Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm .... Fish tacos.

Wish I could have stuck around longer for this one ... hopefully I'll have less of a full day, come next time.

Maybe I'll even bring my camera so Pnoon'll come  

Damn good to see everyone again. Hope to do this again soon !!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

monsoon said:


> Thanks for organizing the Herf Joel ... had a blast as usual ... Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm .... Fish tacos.
> 
> Wish I could have stuck around longer for this one ... hopefully I'll have less of a full day, come next time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I had a great time as well!! I know that -- again -- I didn't add much to the conversation, but I really enjoy listening to other people's stories as much, if not more, than talking about myself! Thanks again, Joel for setting this up!!


----------

